# The Black Church



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi ladies. 

I'm a co-host of an online talk show called The Every Woman Talk Show. 
Our topic tonight is The Black Church - then, now and the future. 
We air 7pm EST. You can call in to chat or just listen in at 646.478.4507 or you can listen online at http://www.blogtalkradio.com/shadowworldzradionetwork

Our guest on tonight is Ron Christian of Christian Love Baptist Church in Irvington, NJ. 

I wanted to talk about it with you ladies and get your views. 

1. What do you think about the black church and it's role on the community - 
    past, present, and future? 

2. What about the role of the black church in Civil Rights, social justice? 

3. Has the church strayed too far from basics in favor of a prosperity gospel? 

Any thoughts or comments are welcomed. 

Let's chat today.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi. I listen to a few people on blog talk radio through the day at work so I will check this out today.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you, MrsHaseeb.
Would love to hear your viewpoint on it. 

Personally, I feel like church seems to have strayed away from the gospel in favor of mega numbers, mega growth and shifted toward the prosperity ministry. Now I just honestly don't know. I recall there always being a time where there was a prophetic voice over the airways, the messages were powerful. Not so much anymore. 

The church was once very strong and present concerning injustices in the community, i.e. Jordan Davis case, but it's almost as if most pastors are afraid of losing everything if they speak out. That too is understandable to some degree. 

Interested to hear what you ladies think.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

Girl... I would turn things upside down if I spoke about those issues, lol.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

yodie said:


> Thank you, MrsHaseeb.
> Would love to hear your viewpoint on it.
> 
> Personally, I have like church seems to have strayed away from the gospel in favor of mega numbers, mega growth and shifted toward the prosperity ministry. Now I just honestly don't know. I recall there always being a time where there was a prophetic voice over the airways, the messages were powerful. Not so much anymore.
> ...


 
 Hi!yodie...This is a very well written post. There was a prophetic voice over the airways. I am pursuing the prophetic unction. In the last days there shall be a great falling away. It does not just mean the lay people. It seems that we are supposed to be expecting riches instead of persecution. 
 They rejected Jesus and we should expect the same. My pastor spent a lot of time indicating that the saints would experience debt cancellation. I am afraid I scoffed. Did not the mortgage company accept $5,000 and cancel $89,000 plus on the mortgage? So, we can expect some financial blessings. The wealth of the wicked is laid up for the just. Love Ya!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> yodie[/USER]...This"]Hi!yodie...This is a very well written post. There was a prophetic voice over the airways. I am pursuing the prophetic unction. In the last days there shall be a great falling away. It does not just mean the lay people. It seems that we are supposed to be expecting riches instead of persecution.
> They rejected Jesus and we should expect the same. My pastor spent a lot of time indicating that the saints would experience debt cancellation. I am afraid I scoffed. Did not the mortgage company accept $5,000 and cancel $89,000 plus on the mortgage? So, we can expect some financial blessings. The wealth of the wicked is laid up for the just. Love Ya!



Can you tell me what lay people are? Also, can you tell me where the Bible says the saints are supposed to experience debt cancelation?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

I concur about churches moving away from the true word of God but is more focused on numbers and prosperity.

I attend what you would call a 'storefront church' where everyone knows everyone, it really is a community, a village, it's a family, which most churches have moved away from.

We need to get the 'word' back in our churches and teach about the whole man.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Girl... I would turn things upside down if I spoke about those issues, lol.



I would love for you to call in and give us your viewpoint. Not to turn things up per say, but your voice/opinion would be a great addition to our show. 

Also, excuse my typo in my quoted paragraph. I edited it.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

MrsHaseeb..Good morning! When I say lay people I am referring to non clergy. We are able ministers of the new testament but are not necessarily active in a pulpit. When I mentioned the debt cancellation, our pastor received a word from the Lord regarding the reduction of debt for the saints. If the bank owners are keeping us in financial servitude, this keeps us being borrowers and not lenders ourselves. Also, if we are burdened with debt, it keeps us from being a blessing to the local church, the poorer among us and the body of Christ at large. If we should support missions and charitable works we need money in order to do so. I no longer have a house note. I am free from the mortgage bondage. I had believed that I would be paying on that mortgage until I was 90. Now, at the moment I have just entered a low paying job to care for my sick mother. My car was in an accident early in January. It was paid off but I was off of worked and lacked insurance. My current leading is to get an appraisal on what the damages were and not to try to defraud the insurance company indicating that the car was hit at another time. You know the enemy will try to tempt us to do something wrong to save money. I will not try to swindle the insurance company. I will testify about the outcome!


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> Hi!yodie...This is a very well written post. There was a prophetic voice over the airways. I am pursuing the prophetic unction. In the last days there shall be a great falling away. It does not just mean the lay people. It seems that we are supposed to be expecting riches instead of persecution.
> They rejected Jesus and we should expect the same. My pastor spent a lot of time indicating that the saints would experience debt cancellation. I am afraid I scoffed. Did not the mortgage company accept $5,000 and cancel $89,000 plus on the mortgage? So, we can expect some financial blessings. The wealth of the wicked is laid up for the just. Love Ya!



Congrats and Praise God for that debt cancellation. That's a victory for us all. 

I miss the full gospel. I've never seen it in my time, but I go back on You Tube and look at the early faith healers and the miracles that were performed. You don't see this in many churches anymore. It's not the norm. We aren't taught this often and so the expectation, faith, desire just isn't there for some. I'm careful to say some because I don't want to include every church.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

@yodie I don't want to take your thread off point ...

but I would like to ask @felic1 why do you think most of us (Christians) are in debt?
I'd like you to answer from your point of view, but here is my answer.

What I see going on in the church (amongst) Christians people is that we (most of us) live just like the 'world' in excess, we mismanage God's money yet we expect to be blessed at our every turn and often compare ourselves to the heathens who are raging (temporarily). We are borrowers and not lenders.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

yodie said:


> Congrats and Praise God for that debt cancellation. That's a victory for us all.
> 
> I miss the full gospel. I've never seen it in my time, but I go back on You Tube and look at the early faith healers and the miracles that were performed. You don't see this in many churches anymore. It's not the norm. We aren't taught this often and so the expectation, faith, desire just isn't there for some. I'm careful to say some because I don't want to include every church.



Heyyodie! I have a lot of literature on some of the early faith healers. I bought a number of books from Harrison House. One is about Maria Woodworth-Etter. You should buy this. It is a real faith builder. She had a lot of fabulous miracles with signs and wonders in her meetings. She traveled to meetings via open sleigh. I have a lot of literature on the ministry of smith Wigglesworth and others that were God's Generals. It helps to earnestly contend for the faith which was given to the saints. 
 A lot of this was compiled by Roberts Liardon. Harrison House has some scrumptious teachings!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> MrsHaseeb..Good morning! When I say lay people I am referring to non clergy. We are able ministers of the new testament but are not necessarily active in a pulpit. When I mentioned the debt cancellation, our pastor received a word from the Lord regarding the reduction of debt for the saints. If the bank owners are keeping us in financial servitude, this keeps us being borrowers and not lenders ourselves. Also, if we are burdened with debt, it keeps us from being a blessing to the local church, the poorer among us and the body of Christ at large. If we should support missions and charitable works we need money in order to do so. I no longer have a house note. I am free from the mortgage bondage. I had believed that I would be paying on that mortgage until I was 90. Now, at the moment I have just entered a low paying job to care for my sick mother. My car was in an accident early in January. It was paid off but I was off of worked and lacked insurance. My current leading is to get an appraisal on what the damages were and not to try to defraud the insurance company indicating that the car was hit at another time. You know the enemy will try to tempt us to do something wrong to save money. I will not try to swindle the insurance company. I will testify about the outcome!



Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @yodie I don't want to take your thread off point ...
> 
> but I would like to ask @felic1 why do you think most of us (Christians) are in debt?
> I'd like you to answer from your point of view, but here is my answer.
> ...



I agree. That was what I was thinking. I don't want to start a fire in the thread though. But I do believe God can and will provide for his people when we're faithful with what He gives us.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

yodie said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm a co-host of an online talk show called The Every Woman Talk Show.
> Our topic tonight is The Black Church - then, now and the future.
> ...


 
yodie... I just wanted to come in and congratulate you on the success of your online talk show.     Good for you!


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67..Hey girlie!! I think that the saints are a bit materialistic. A bit is putting it mildly. We live above our means and buy things we cannot afford. Then we cry and complain when we cannot pay for it. When we consider buying things and we have faith for things, we sometimes go too far. We have what I might call magical thinking. Just like children. This is not the as a little child faith that the Lord was speaking of. We are still supposed to have common sense and count of up the cost when we embark on a standard of living. We look at technology (cell phones, tablets, computers) and these things sparkle. We lust after these items and they can become a snare to us. We could buy the lower cost item but don't. Then we brag on what we have and mismanage the resources that God has called us to utilize. I dare say God is not pleased with this. We have not consulted him regarding our ways of life and then we fret against him because it does not work out. I speak of myself as well. None of us are probably doing the best in this area.I hope to do better in 2014. With me being underemployed, I am not able to do a lot of buying. This has made me rely on God's invisible abundance. I used to work and work trying to pay everyone. God told me to tithe and let go. It was hard for me with this mind set of an independent woman. When my parents became ill I did not have much choice. I sat down with them and it became time for the Lord to work. I mean he handled everything. The house, the car, a cell phone (emergencies). I am still able to interact with you ladies(LHCF) which is a minor cost but a big pleasure.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Shimmie

I am guilty of living beyond my means at some point. Well aware of that and have dedicated this year to getting bak to living within my means and paying off all those years that I lived ahead of my salary. 

Back to our topic, do you feel like the church has spoken out enough or not at all on same sex marriage, homosexuality, fornication, living outside of our means, the fall of many of our pastors? 

Trying to give an array of topics because all too often we focus on just homosexuality as if it's the greatest issue of today.

What about the community? So many churches, especially in the inner city, but are we reaching the people? Are we too complacent inside our four walls and not focused on the community enough? Are we feeding the community? Are we lending to our communities? 

I know these questions have been asked before, but what are the solutions? I, admittedly, don't have them. 

I wish the black church owned more businesses like gas stations, schools, Starbucks, and homes. Buy up the community, so that the money stays in the community. I wish more black churches had credit unions, so we could borrow and lend amongst ourselves.

The only problem I foresee with this is that heaven is not comprised of the black church or the white church or the asian church. There won't be any black or white owned businesses. It will just be those who have made it in and that will be celebration enough. 

What do you think?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

I attend two Churches:  

In Florida our Church is multi-cultural headed by a White Pastor (Stovall Weems / Celebration Church) and his wife.  It's a mult-campus Church, however I do not put it in the category of a mega church.   Pastor Weems and his wife and the associate Ministers do not carry a mega mentality.  And I'm not saying this to be offensive to a mega church.  

Our family is very involved with the Florida Ministry and the Ministry is very involved with our family, personally as well as other families.    

Up North look in my other home I attend an all Black Church.   It's small yet it is full of the presence of God.    Our Pastor is family (literally), we are all related by Marriage, yet the respect for my Pastors as Ministers is very rich.

*My Personal Black Church Experience* 

The Black Church that I attend is wholly supported by my Pastor.  The total membership is about 100 members and they all contribute with their tithes and offerings, however Pastor takes the responsibility and God truly blesses both he and his wife who is our co-Pastor. 

I have to be honest, I often wonder how he does it and yet still has a home, wife and family to maintain as well as other personal expenses... Yet he does.  Pastor loves serving God.

Here's something else, I've noticed in this Church.   The members flourish.   No one is begging broke, so to speak.   They take care of their personal business and support the Church wholeheartedly.     

There are so many positives.   When they pray, it's high worship God hears and answers our prayers.   I can't even tell you how many times I've witnessed the move of God with this Ministry.   

I will say this:   If you miss a service, they will call you out on it... the members will.   Pastor is loving and won't say a thing, they'll just hug you and keep it moving.   But some of the members are bullies when it comes to a missed service.     

Both Ministries have Retreats 

The difference and go ahead and laugh because this really is funny:

The Florida Church has ski trips:  Folks go away to have fun and ski and afterwards they fellowship and listen to a message where it's warm inside.  

The Black Church has shut-ins.   We go away to have inside fellowship and then be shut up in a room to listen to a message. 

*Fund Raisers:*

The Black Church has 'dinners' (Fish Fries) And the food is good at $10 a plate and you get a lot for your money; plus chocolate cake, coconut cake, 'tater' pies, homemade cookies, cornbread, muffins.   

The White Church in Florida has ice cream stands   I'm serious.

It's a lot more I can share but I love them both.  It's a true blessing and God is in each one.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Shimmie for sharing. You are blessed on both ends.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

lots of people don't like that up close and personal nature of some churches and I admit some can be aggressive but we are suppose to be our brothers keeper ...if we look at the early churches it was like a family, and that's what we are sorely in need also expressing true koinonia.




Shimmie said:


> I attend two Churches:
> 
> In Florida our Church is multi-cultural headed by a White Pastor (Stovall Weems / Celebration Church) and his wife. It's a mult-campus Church, however I do not put it in the category of a mega church. Pastor Weems and his wife and the associate Ministers do not carry a mega mentality. And I'm not saying this to be offensive to a mega church.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

What I feel about the black church is that they need to stop being hypocrites. They need to repent and be accountable for all the things going on in the church before they can correct homosexuals or anybody else. Fighting battles with petitions and marches to stop gay marriage is hypocritical and carnal. We fight with the Gospel and with letting our light shine. The world is mocking the church because of all the hypocrisy. Homosexuality and other sin was rampant in the Roman empire yet we do not see the Apostles fighting a political war. They fought by living the Gospel and preaching the Gospel. I'll stop there.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lots of people don't like that up close and personal nature of some churches and I admit some can be aggressive but we are suppose to be our brothers keeper ...if we look at the early churches it was like a family, and that's what we are sorely in need also expressing true koinonia.


 
Iwanthealthyhair67...   I know, Right?  But these members can be 'gangsta' ... somewhat  

My _Saving Grace_ is that they know that I travel twixt two places.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> What I feel about the black church is that they need to stop being hypocrites. They need to repent and be accountable for all the things going on in the church before they can correct homosexuals or anybody else. Fighting battles with petitions and marches to stop gay marriage is hypocritical and carnal. We fight with the Gospel and with letting our light shine. The world is mocking the church because of all the hypocrisy. Homosexuality and other sin was rampant in the Roman empire yet we do not see the Apostles fighting a political war. They fought by living the Gospel and preaching the Gospel. I'll stop there.


 

I believe that this is also preventing us from seeing the signs and wonders that the bible speaks of.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> What I feel about the black church is that they need to stop being hypocrites. They need to repent and be accountable for all the things going on in the church before they can correct homosexuals or anybody else. Fighting battles with petitions and marches to stop gay marriage is hypocritical and carnal. We fight with the Gospel and with letting our light shine. The world is mocking the church because of all the hypocrisy. Homosexuality and other sin was rampant in the Roman empire yet we do not see the Apostles fighting a political war. They fought by living the Gospel and preaching the Gospel. I'll stop there.


 
I totally agree with you MrsHaseeb... 

But you know what?   I haven't truly witnessed hypocrisy as much as it's being talked about.     Mind you, I know it's there in the 'mix', so to speak, but it's not as rampant as some seem to think it is.  

This is not directed towards you or your comment... Please believe me.  It's not.   It's just that most people who 'cry' hypocrite are those who don't want to be convicted of what they are doing wrong.   And I know that you've experienced this yourself.    When you've tried to 'mentor' or advise someone, the first thing they yell at you is 'hypocrite' and they're just trying to shut you down to keep from facing what they are doing wrong.  

I hope my post makes sense.  Again, what I said above is knot directed at you.     Hey, I couldn't make here without you.


----------



## prettynatural (Feb 18, 2014)

I grew up in a small family church about 50 members present. Family members working in every part with  guest pastors fellowshipping with us with their church family. The church my parents attend is pretty much the same except my cousin in the pastor. The culture is more traditional, it is about living holy, having faith, doing the right etc. I've never known my cousin to every do a spill on sowing seed, and covenant faith for members to pay more. Simply they call for tithes and offerings and that's it. 

Where I live now, for the past 15 years, I have attended a mega church 20,000 members. Imagine the culture shock of not going up to your pastor after service and get a hug and talk  but instead seeing your pastor with his entourge and drivers escorting him out the door before dismissal in order for him to make it to the next location on time!  It is the same theme every service, Faith , seed sowing, believe it and you shall receive it.  

The small traditional church- many youth activities, Vacation Bible School, Teen Activities, Arts and Creativity, like Black History Month- plays, Easter- Plays, really using kids in the church service and cultivating them. Everyone knew, everyone. Volunteering at the local nursing homes to provide church service. They do that at my grandmother's nursing home and my parent's church participates along with other black churches in the area.
Other Guest Churches-fellowship with different programs- we eat dinner together before the program and see other friends and family members from nearby churches. It really was a community of believers. Joined together in crisis and uplifted our community.

MegaChurch- Watch Announcements on the screen- may have activities announcements in various locations but it lacks a personal touch. Business Fair Expos, Job Fair Expos, Classes for those who want to buy homes etc. Those are some good programs. The draw back is the personal touch, members do not know each other. Yes, there are ministries to help with this but because it is so large it makes it really hard for that fellowship to occur.  There are more focus on more members and seed sowing to have bigger buildings etc but lack of seeing Mission Work and Charity work most of the programs I mentioned earlier are for individual self betterment and not for the betterment of the poor. There are no onsite counseling and mental health for families. Many white mega churches have in house counseling staff to meet the needs of their members. 

What I've seen in my experience is that some church leaders today are keeping up with the Jones. Everyone has a praise team I remember in my church when the Deacons and Mothers led devotion and we sung as a congregation. Now, everyone have that 5-6 members around 3 mikes doing praise and worship. There are changes but I've always been skeptical about the spirit of the change. That is the main reason why I stopped attending church because of that fee for service feel that I received while going the mega church I attended. It really set up sense of entitlement for me and I forgot my purpose and lost my way. I back on track now and I am stronger.


eta: to answer the overarching question, I believe the Holy Spirit is lacking in our churches today. I sense a spirit that is tearing us inside and out and I hope and pray that a revivial of sorts will come and get things back in order. We lost a of teaching and standing up for social justice. Church is a business, Fortune 500, if you will. Many ministers own the names and ministry and it is not the way it use to be. I think there are a lot of pressures for ministers who do want to serve God to compete with other ministers who view church as a business for membership and to keep the doors open. It is a serious issue and I think this is a great topic of discussion. 

Also, excuse misspellings and typos.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lots of people don't like that up close and personal nature of some churches and I admit some can be aggressive but we are suppose to be our brothers keeper ...if we look at the early churches it was like a family, and that's what we are sorely in need also expressing true koinonia.



There is a problem with the lack of fellowship in churches as well. We are instructed to know them who labor among us. Most people are not living right and therefore do not want to be held accountable but God does expect is to know one another and be accountable to one another as brothers and sisters. The Bible does talk about discontinuing fellowship with those who walk disorderly and refuse to repent.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I totally agree with you MrsHaseeb...
> 
> But you know what?   I haven't truly witnessed hypocrisy as much as it's being talked about.     Mind you, I know it's there in the 'mix', so to speak, but it's not as rampant as some seem to think it is.
> 
> ...



Shimmie, I am not offended :-D. There are good fellowships and I truly believe a lot of the ladies here are blessed to be in them. I'm referring to hypocrisy as a whole for what is referred to as the church. We are instructed to walk circumspectly because the world does look at what we do. Sin is rampant in Christendom, which disempowers the preaching of the Gospel ( and let's not forget the widespread false doctrine). Thank God for the true fellowships and true saints that are living right because we don't see enough of them. I just think the church will be more effective when people are held accountable like they were amongst the early believers and expected to be a light. The church as a whole (not the true saints) has become salt without flavor.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

we are all going to have to give an account one day and God wont be accepting any excuses, to whom much is given much is required.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Great points ladies. 
I zoo long for the signs and wonders that we read about in the bible. It seems like our churches are so busy with our programs that we leave little time for this. 

Shimmie, I like a smaller church setting, but I don't like when everyone notices when I am/am not in church. It's nice to feel the love, but sometimes its too close for comfort.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> What I feel about the black church is that they need to stop being hypocrites. They need to repent and be accountable for all the things going on in the church before they can correct homosexuals or anybody else. Fighting battles with petitions and marches to stop gay marriage is hypocritical and carnal. We fight with the Gospel and with letting our light shine. The world is mocking the church because of all the hypocrisy. Homosexuality and other sin was rampant in the Roman empire yet we do not see the Apostles fighting a political war. They fought by living the Gospel and preaching the Gospel. I'll stop there.



I feel the world mocks the church because a lot of churches have lost their focus = lost their power.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I totally agree with you MrsHaseeb...
> 
> But you know what?   I haven't truly witnessed hypocrisy as much as it's being talked about.     Mind you, I know it's there in the 'mix', so to speak, but it's not as rampant as some seem to think it is.
> 
> ...



I say this all the time! Another response that throws me is... You're supposed to be a Christian or you're trying to be holier than thou.

I pray for a revival of righteousness and family values in our churches today and that we would invite the Holy Spirit into more of our lives at home and WAIT on him to have his way in our services. Wouldn't it be nice if we just came into church and waited on the spirit, threw our morning program, agenda, ministry team, set schedule...aside for a moment and just sang, worshipped, and waited on the Holy Spirit until his presence fell. Wow.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> What I feel about the black church is that they need to stop being hypocrites. They need to repent and be accountable for all the things going on in the church before they can correct homosexuals or anybody else. Fighting battles with petitions and marches to stop gay marriage is hypocritical and carnal. We fight with the Gospel and with letting our light shine. The world is mocking the church because of all the hypocrisy. Homosexuality and other sin was rampant in the Roman empire yet we do not see the Apostles fighting a political war. They fought by living the Gospel and preaching the Gospel. I'll stop there.



MrsHaseeb...C'mon baby! You are preaching to the choir! We have missed the mark regarding the homosexual community. We have so disfellowshipped them because of their sin and lifestyle that they do not feel welcomed in church. God does want to deliver the homosexual. And the liar and the fornicator. If we cannot love each other ( the saints) how on earth will we win the ungodly. There is so much turning up the nose at the brethren, how can we receive the heathen. We can only correct ourselves and pray for the saints!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

This how to grow your church is becoming outrageous, pastors are elevated to demigods and simply don't have the time for ministry if he is preaching three services on Sunday morning or has to run off to a church in another location, writing books, producing movies, doing tv shows working on 'their brand' etc.,  churches are big business now....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

yodie said:


> I say this all the time! Another response that throws me is... You're supposed to be a Christian or you're trying to be holier than thou.
> 
> I pray for a revival of righteousness and family values in our churches today and that we would invite the Holy Spirit into more of our lives at home and WAIT on him to have his way in our services. Wouldn't it be nice if we just came into church and waited on the spirit, threw our morning program, agenda, ministry team, set schedule...aside for a moment and just sang, worshipped, and waited on the Holy Spirit until his presence fell. Wow.



Amazing... For God inhabits the praises of His children.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

felic1 said:


> @MrsHaseeb...C'mon baby! You are preaching to the choir! We have missed the mark regarding the homosexual community. We have so disfellowshipped them because of their sin and lifestyle that they do not feel welcomed in church. God does want to deliver the homosexual. And the liar and the fornicator. If we cannot love each other ( the saints) how on earth will we win the ungodly. There is so much turning up the nose at the brethren, how can we receive the heathen. We can only correct ourselves and pray for the saints!


 
I am not saying that anyone should be lambasted from the pulpit, but
I don't see the point of the homosexual or any other unsaved person coming to church week after week and there is no change, they shouldn't feel comfortable in any service but convicted, let the word of God have its effectual work in them and in me.


I am also opposed to people being used in ministry for 'talent' if they are not saved they shouldn't have any place in ministry...

If Aaron and Eli's sons were punished that should tell you how strongly God feels about how we should come into His presence, God has not changed NO flesh shall glory there.

I'm sure I will get a few backlashes but you all know I don't mind


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi ladies.

See the attachment for more information about The Every Woman Talk Show tonight. 

Our show starts tonight at 7 PM EST. We're on every Tues with a different topic. Just wanted to share this one with the Christian forum. You can call in to listen in or chat with us at 646.478.4507. Press 1 to chat. You can also tune in online (see info on postcard)

Thanks for your feedback. I hope this thread keeps going.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am not saying that anyone should be lambasted from the pulpit, but
> I don't see the point of the homosexual or any other unsaved person coming to church week after week and there is no change, they shouldn't feel comfortable in any service but convicted, let the word of God have its effectual work in them and in me.
> 
> I am also opposed to people being used in ministry for 'talent' if they are not saved they shouldn't have any place in ministry...
> ...



Sis,you are 100% right and 1 Corinthians 5 supports you. A little leaven leavens the whole lump. Unsaved people sitting in unrepentant sin is one reason the black church is in the state its in.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am not saying that anyone should be lambasted from the pulpit, but
> I don't see the point of the homosexual or any other unsaved person coming to church week after week and there is no change, they shouldn't feel comfortable in any service but convicted, let the word of God have its effectual work in them and in me.
> 
> 
> ...



I will hug you precious sister...


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

How about people that aren't saved, yet talented, lead ministries. I even go as far as non-tithers leading ministries. Not a popular opinion, but it is mine.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

Even with all of our opinions, emotions, thoughts, and perspective, God knew we would be in the state that we're in today. I'm grateful that He invites, want, allows, and me desires me to have intimate personal relationship with him. No GREATER love!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 18, 2014)

yodie said:


> How about people that aren't saved, yet talented, lead ministries. I even go as far as non-tithers leading ministries. Not a popular opinion, but it is mine.



This is not in Scripture as a standard to judge believers by. Tithing as taught today is false. There is nothing wrong with believers giving 10% to their assembly but look around at the black church, teaching prosperity while some saints, especially single mothers, are drowning barely able to make ends meet. My comment is not to address whether tithing is valid, the thread will turn ugly over that but it's not right to judge people based on not tithing. That's not Biblical.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2014)

As I said, my statement isn't a popular opinion, but it's mine. Thank you for offering yours.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

yodie said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm a co-host of an online talk show called The Every Woman Talk Show.
> Our topic tonight is The Black Church - then, now and the future.
> ...


 
I'm listening now.   Join in if you are able.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Yodie

I've been tuned in ..this is my first time listening so I wasn't aware there is intro  chat first...they've discussed the Dunn trial (great points) and even cake.. lol..

 OK the topic of discussion starts in a minute...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Laela said:


> Hi Yodie
> 
> I've been tuned in ..this is my first time listening so I wasn't aware there is intro chat first...they've discussed the Dunn trial (great points) and even cake.. lol..
> 
> OK the topic of discussion starts in a minute...


 
 Pastor Ron is speaking now.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Pastor Ron is speaking now.


 
Last year he buried 167 young Black men UNDER 30 years old...gun shots ! ? ! ? !  

Good Lord... and the year before 180 something ? ? ? ?  And as many as four caskets lined up in the Church at the same time.    Dear God!

And we have Black folks fighting for gay rights, while our own are dying by the 1000's everyday in this country.     Who's fighting to save our Black men and children ?


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2014)

OH MY ... Pastor Ron said THE SAME THING I heard on my midday radio sermon (Free Chapel's Dr Mark Rutland) about Mary being the first evangelist -- as an example to refute rules (about women, in this case).


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Laela said:


> OH MY ... Pastor Ron said THE SAME THING I heard on my midday radio sermon (Free Chapel's Dr Mark Rutland) about Mary being the first evangelist to refute rules (about women, in this case).


 
She sure was... She did what 'Eve' failed to do.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2014)

WHY is a hard question to answer.. lol


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Laela said:


> WHY is a hard question to answer.. lol


 
I know.... right?   

The topic of Women Pastors set a trigger here.    A good one though.  

Pastor Ron is good with these comments and questions, though


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

He's right about 'transparency', it depends on the crowd. He's good with these answers.  

At what point is too much when it comes to saving a soul?   

    Amein


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Pastor's of LA ?  

He wanted to add a different level of respect so he declined a Reality show.    Good decision, Pastor Ron.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Oooooooooooooo   Oooooooooooo  '

What signifies a 'Mega Church'?     Do you know?  

Pastor Ron is for real...  


Any Church which is over 1500 members is a Mega Church.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2014)

Shimmie:

Pastor Ron:

Do you know what "Gospel" means? (hosts pause)

Do you know what a "Mega Church" is? (hosts pause)



He was missing it on the "corporation" question .. at least where they were trying to go with it. He's on another, nobler level of thinking. lol



Shimmie said:


> Oooooooooooooo   Oooooooooooo  '
> 
> What signifies a 'Mega Church'?     Do you know?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Laela said:


> @Shimmie:
> 
> Pastor Ron:
> 
> ...


 
He's just one man there, though...     These sista's questions are tough...   

It's a good listen, it really is.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2014)

I have to agree, the black church's role has drastically changed in the community, its influence taken away by the government ( and other influences). Where it used to be the foundation and center of a community for literally everything.. it's now considered a 'side show' and that's unfortunate because the black church has strong historical roots.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2014)

He held it down, Shimmie!
I enjoyed the discussion




Shimmie said:


> He's just one man there, though...     These sista's questions are tough...
> 
> It's a good listen, it really is.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Keeping the Dream Alive and Not Just in February!   Next Week's Topic! 

They have a men's Ministry as well on this broadcast.  I need Jodie to share more information on this on men's topics.   

Might learn something...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

I caught the closing, am I able to listen again


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I caught the closing, am I able to listen again


 
I recorded this onto my iphone.  I'll be able to listen to it again while I'm on the train tomorrow.  Pastor Ron was very good.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I am not saying that anyone should be lambasted from the pulpit, but
> I don't see the point of the homosexual or any other unsaved person coming to church week after week and there is no change, they shouldn't feel comfortable in any service but convicted, let the word of God have its effectual work in them and in me.
> 
> 
> ...



 Hi Sis! I believe that there is deliverance from homosexuality. Every ministry does not practice deliverance or casting out devils. I do not think the focus is their fellowshipping in the local church week after week. Can the person overtaken in homosexuality have the yoke destroyed. This is what is needed. I hope that I have explained what is needed. Did I make what I was referring to clear? My statement was that the homosexual population needs to come to church to have the devil cast out. Not humiliated because they are in bondage.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Amen! Felic1 the deliverance ministry is necessary and needed in the church it also allows for ongoing help, too many of our churches don't have time for it.

Understood...

Also, providing that some who are coming to church are seeking help... then there are some who want a relationship with God but do not want to change their way of life, God must conform to them and not the other way around.



felic1 said:


> Hi Sis! I believe that there is deliverance from homosexuality. Every ministry does not practice deliverance or casting out devils. I do not think the focus is their fellowshipping in the local church week after week. Can the person overtaken in homosexuality have the yoke destroyed. This is what is needed. I hope that I have explained what is needed. Did I make what I was referring to clear? My statement was that the homosexual population needs to come to church to have the devil cast out. Not humiliated because they are in bondage.


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2014)

What your thoughts on these insights?



> But today, black pastors and black theologians have little sustained dialogue. Consequently, the black church is not hearing the critical insights of its trained theologians, biblical scholars and ethicists on such complicated moral issues as growing income inequality, marriage equality and climate change. Moreover, black theology has retreated far into the enclaves of academia,having little influence in the churches and on the ground. This increasing divide means that the black church is losing its mind, that is critical insight into its historic sense of mission and black theology is losing its heart, the will and wherewithal to actually change the world. Perhaps that is why gospel music -- popular in churches and mainstream culture -- shows virtually no evidence of any social consciousness at all. At a critical time, in which some sectors of the society, such as the criminal justice system are actually worse than they were fifty years ago, there is no real movement and no movement songs.


 - Rev. Raphael Gamaliel Warnock, Ph. D.Senior Pastor, Ebenezer Baptist Church





> TODAY
> Because today's core concerns remain unaddressed, increasing numbers of African Americans are looking for theological answers. The church is strategically positioned to meet this challenge. While the traditional church has played a key role in the Black experience, it is not equipped for the task before us in its present state. It will continue to be unable to connect with those who are seeking answers to their theological questions. Addressing these concerns requires new models of the church – models able to appreciate the old traditions yet armed with theology that is biblical, cognitive and applied to addressing legitimate African American cultural core concerns.


  -Dr. Carl Ellis, Jr. | Ed Stetzer


----------

